# Webradio ohne Website abspielen

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Mit kmplayer installiert kann ich mit dem Konqueror z. B. Delta-Radio als Webradio hören. Gibt’s die Möglichkeit, das auch z. B. in Amarok abzuspielen? Oder mit dem mplayer direkt auf der Konsole? Nach dem ganzen Javascript-Kram auf der Seite muß doch irgendwo dann mal ne URL rauskommen, die „einfach so“ abgespielt wird, oder?

MfG

----------

## AmonAmarth

aus den informationen im quelltext kann man sich eine URL zusammenbasteln.

http://lsd.newmedia.nacamar.net/bb/redirect.lsc?adid="0"&stream="deltaradio\livestream.wma"&content=live&media="ms"&token="c28810a7f7637cbcd8c513cfa46443df

der token ändert sich leider immer. wenn man aber diese datei dann mit

```
wget "http://lsd.newmedia.nacamar.net/bb/redirect.lsc?adid="0"&stream="deltaradio/livestream.wma"&content=live&media="ms"&token="c28810a7f7637cbcd8c513cfa46443df""
```

 herunterläd, bekommt man eine datei mit folgendem inhalt:

```
<ASX version="3.0">

    <entry>

        <ref HREF="mms://62.27.26.5/deltaradio$livestream.wma?token=c28810a7f7637cbcd8c513cfa46443df"/>

    </entry>

</ASX>
```

mplayer spielt diese url leider nicht ab und bricht mit der fehlermeldung ab:

```
MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Spiele mms://62.27.26.5/deltaradio.wma?token=c28810a7f7637cbcd8c513cfa46443df.

STREAM_ASF, URL: mms://62.27.26.5/deltaradio.wma?token=c28810a7f7637cbcd8c513cfa46443df

Verbinde mit Server 62.27.26.5[62.27.26.5]:1755 ...

Verbunden.

read error:: Operation now in progress

Konnte 'pre-header' nicht lesen.

Verbinde mit Server 62.27.26.5[62.27.26.5]:80 ...

Server hat 503 zurückgegeben: Service Unavailable

Konnte Header nicht parsen.

Fehlgeschlagen, beende.

Verbinde mit Server 62.27.26.5[62.27.26.5]:80 ...

Cache-Größe auf 320 KByte gesetzt.

Fülle Zwischenpuffer:  0.06% (198 Bytes)

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)

```

vielleicht kommst du damit ja schon weiter

mfg

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Mit dem Totem plugin für Firefox geht es ohne probleme die Url

heraus zu bekommen. Im Totem plugin auf der Seite auf den Pfeil vom plugin 

klicken, "Öffnen mit Totem" auswählen dann spielt Totem die Url ab und du hast

sie in der Playliste von Totem. Die Url ist:

"mms://62.27.26.5/deltaradio$livestream.wma?token=f93549c81d72da2bc251e1382c6fb7b5"

Edit

Ich sehe gerade wenn du einmal das abspielen unterbrichst dann ändert sich die Url und du must

die Seite neu aufrufen. Sieht dann wohl schlecht aus.

MfG

----------

## l3u

Naja, dann muß ich’s halt mit nem Browser aufrufen. Hilft ja nix …

----------

## disi

Also mpd kann .asx urls ohne Probleme. Der mdr verwendet die z.B. einfach link kopieren dann (ich nehem gmpc) zur Playlist hinzufuegen und geht.   :Idea: 

----------

## toralf

Ich habe neben KMplayer auch gxine installiert, das wird auch autom. gestartet bei Klick auf den angegebenen Link und dann kann man den Link in der gxine Playlist abspeichern ...

----------

## Josef.95

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> der token ändert sich leider immer.
> 
> ...

 Das ist ja das Mutwillige, somit will man die Hörer auf deren Werbebeladenen Webseite schicken (zwingen...)

Es gibt aber ein kleines Projekt das teilweise Abhilfe schaft   :Very Happy: 

siehe: http://www.project-fx.de/tiscali/

allzeit guten Sound...!

----------

## SvenFischer

Mit Amarok 2.3.0 lässt sich der Stream problemlos abspielen, z.B.

http://62.27.26.45/sunshinelive/livestream.mp3

DragonPlayer konnte ich dazu nicht überreden...

----------

## Josef.95

```
$ mplayer http://tiscali.project-fx.de/play.wma?radio=deltaradio

MPlayer SVN-r30554-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Spiele http://tiscali.project-fx.de/play.wma?radio=deltaradio.

Löse tiscali.project-fx.de auf für AF_INET...

Verbinde mit Server tiscali.project-fx.de[94.127.16.109]:80 ...

STREAM_ASF, URL: mms://62.27.47.51/deltaradio$livestream.wma?token=db685389bd000ef7b1a0f136a00c7cfc

Verbinde mit Server 62.27.47.51[62.27.47.51]:1755 ...

Verbunden.

unbekanntes Objekt

unbekanntes Objekt

Dateiobjekt, Paketgröße = 5493 (5493).

unbekanntes Objekt

Datenstromobjekt, ID: 1

unbekanntes Objekt

unbekanntes Objekt

Datenobjekt.

mmst packet_length = 5493

Cache-Größe auf 64 KByte gesetzt.

Fülle Zwischenpuffer:  0.00% (0 Bytes)   

ASF-Dateiformat erkannt!

[asfheader] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 1

Clip-Info:

 title: DELTA-LIVE

 author: delta radio GmbH & Co. KG

 copyright: 

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16002->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...

A:2449352.2 (680:22:32.2) of 1844674428928.0 (512409556:18:33.6)  8.9% 21%
```

----------

## disi

```
disi@disi-desktop ~ $ mpc add http://62.27.26.45/sunshinelive/livestream.mp3

disi@disi-desktop ~ $ mpc play

http://62.27.26.45/sunshinelive/livestream.mp3

[playing] #1/1   0:00/0:00 (0%)

volume:  0%   repeat: off   random: off   single: off   consume: off
```

//edit: ist so instrumental oder?

//edit: lol kaempfen gegen die Championsleage  :Very Happy:  gibt es einen IRC dazu?

//edit: Bayern liegt sowieso 2:0 hinten  :Razz: 

----------

